
Maximizing code performance by thinking data first – Part 1 - signa11
https://fuzzyreflection.com/2016/07/14/maximizing-code-performance-by-thinking-data-first-part-1/
======
dev2016
Good read thanks, and one question? Considering database for executing the
concurrent queries we often happened to be in deadlocks. Different solution
solve this issue but just a bit curious is there the same scenario exists
while CPU executes instruction( Calculation on registers) using multi core
CPU. Is there any concurrency issues and how they are solved by CPU while
executing the instruction.

------
signa11
part-2 discussing the machine is available here:
[https://fuzzyreflection.com/2016/08/15/maximizing-code-
perfo...](https://fuzzyreflection.com/2016/08/15/maximizing-code-performance-
by-thinking-data-first-part-2/)

------
dev2016
Data first giving examples of assembly looks not promising and hence not much
comments. But doing the same using higher level language you may generate
volume that can advice against or in favor of it.

